# Extreme Off Road Park and beach 5-31-14



## 4Rodsfishing

Had some fun with the family at Extreme off road park and beach on Saturday 5-31-14 so I thought I would share some pictures.


----------



## Stspower

I was out there Saturday as well. That was the first time I had been in 5 years. We had a good time. Plenty of mud and water and 2wd trucks getting stuck and blocking the trails.


----------



## Hotrod

Looks like fun Mike!


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

Yeah we had a great time! Extreme has made some improve since the last time we went. The family and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Hotrod

At least one of those two parks put money back into their place and are always improving for the customers. Xtreme really sets an example, unlike others


----------

